# Agent Provocatuer



## xoticbrbdoll (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello,

I would appreciate some feed back about this fragrance.
I am very drawn to the bottle and I love the lingerie but without having had a chance to experience the fragrance in person I just do not know.

I woul dlove to know if anyone has it ? and what it smeels like to you?

Do you love it or hate it?

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 16, 2007)

I would like to know too


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2007)

which one? theres 2 out and they both smell gorgeous but i think the newest [in the gold bottle] smells much nicer and sexier


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 16, 2007)

love it! lovvvvve it! it's a strong scent so you only need to spray a small amount.. it's a very musky/floral scent and imo mucho sexeh


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Aug 19, 2007)

I have the pink bottle and it is BEAUTIFUL.  All my ex's (ok, theres not that many ahah) always used to compliment me on it.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been wearing this since I first heard about it cos of friend of mine worked at the shop in L.A. (maybe 2001?) and it's always in my rotation.

Definetely for women or girls who like a heady, sexy smell. Not for the faint hearted. Guys love it (well guys with good taste do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aziajs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am in the minority, I suppose, because I hated it.  It was too heavy and too musky.  It just smelled like old lady to me.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, it does have some musk in the bottom notes (which I think is sexy) but it's a pretty heavy floral...I think rose, jasmin, gardenia.

Definetely not for someone who likes "light" "clean" or "fresh" smells. It's bold.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 

 
_Yeah, it does have some musk in the bottom notes (which I think is sexy) but it's a pretty heavy floral...I think rose, jasmin, gardenia.

Definetely not for someone who likes "light" "clean" or "fresh" smells. It's bold._

 
Yes, thank you for that last point.  I definitely fall into the fresh and clean scent category.


----------



## dollparts (Oct 11, 2007)

and now there's a third... hehe.. strip... i would be interested to smell this one!


----------

